# Jackson Stockman Trailer?



## scarletnape (Nov 27, 2014)

Anybody heard of Jackson horse trailers? I've found an ad for a Jackson Stockman 2 horse SL bumper pull. It appears to be a steel trailer from the pics and in decent shape for its age. Yeah, believe me I know how everything looks better in pics. 

But I haven't heard of Jackson trailers. Any advice or critiques are very welcome.

Thanks,

nape


----------

